
Top 3 UI Techniques That Users Hate Most - babich
https://uxplanet.org/top-3-most-hateful-ui-techniques-b81eb337e3b9
======
stephenr
This seems to be hosted on medium, which forces a floating "share bar" aka
"dick bar" in Gruber's terminology.

Those are much more annoying than push notifications, because i can just not
enable notifications for that site. I had to write a custom package for
1Blocker to get rid of medium's bullshit

------
abdulkareemsn
I hate push notifications promotions If notification is about basic
functionality is fine, I'm not interested in your offers If I want I can just
go through offers page

